# What around your writing space do you use for inspiration?



## Milton Murphy (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I've recently been reliving my youth through Netflix watching television shows from my way-back-when. Currently I'm watching Ellery Queen Mysteries and in one episode there's a slow pan across the writing desk where you see a toothless skull, a scimitar, stacks of reference books, etc. That made me want to ask: What do you have around your writing space to give a kickstart to your creativity or to round out that spark of an idea?

For myself I enjoying perusing periodicals and references from the 1800s.

Cheers,
MM


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 12, 2013)

Behind me I have a floor to ceiling bookcase that contains a lot of strange books, some of which I don't remember buying ["Roman villa garden design" for one]. Tucked in there are a lot of reference books [far too many Osprey "men-at-arms", histories, dictionaries, chronologies, science text books etc]. I have a Seax and a Gladius on the shelf. There is also a pad of cheap drawing paper and pencils [etc.] on the table next to me. I thing graphically so I sketch out a scene or some action, even a building quickly and then try writing...
I don't have a skull - but I do have a crystal ball under a cloth.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 12, 2013)

Chuck Wendig writing advice.

That's all I need.


----------



## Rinzei (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't have anything in my writing desk space at the minute - moving house so I'll need to think about this soon - but I do put fantasy-style artwork as my desktop background to look at. I also tend to play video game and movie soundtracks in the background to help me with the mood.


----------



## Scribble (Aug 12, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> Chuck Wendig writing advice.
> 
> That's all I need.



I'd love to print up all of his little graphics and post them around my desk, but my kids are young and I don't want them to start using that kind of language. 

I'm working on a new office. I lost my office when my 4th child was born. I've been trying to write in the kitchen, but it's too busy in there. I'm working on tidying out an unfinished room in the basement, though it's full of junk. Need to find the time...


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 12, 2013)

Scribble said:


> I'd love to print up all of his little graphics and post them around my desk, but my kids are young and I don't want them to start using that kind of language.
> 
> I'm working on a new office. I lost my office when my 4th child was born. I've been trying to write in the kitchen, but it's too busy in there. I'm working on tidying out an unfinished room in the basement, though it's full of junk. Need to find the time...



You could always white out the bad words.  

I've just now gotten to where I sort of have an office. I have a small apartment so it's basically smack dab in the middle of everything. My wife is very considerate though and leaves me alone when it's "writing time." I do have an extra room we never use and I've considered moving everything in there so I'd be less tempted to do nothing because it's in the "common room." However, my other room doesn't have heat or air conditioning in it. So that's a big problem, especially with how sweltering the summer's been here.


----------



## Scribble (Aug 12, 2013)

My *intention* is to clear out the room, pick up some office dividers I can pin things to and just plaster it with whatever inspires me. I'll keep one wall for a whiteboard and sticky notes. A computer with NO INTERNET CONNECTION, and no games, not even Solitaire. Just a word processor. I won't bring my laptop. Just a PC, and I'll back up my stuff on a USB stick, which will get sync'd to my Google Drive.

That's the plan.


----------



## Devor (Aug 12, 2013)

I've got old D&D books and MtG cards nearby, sometimes I flip through them for ideas. My facebook page is strewn with fantasy art, and I have a slew of writing blogs listed on Feedly that I sometimes find helpful. Sometimes I still play old RPGs on the Wii virtual download when I want to de-stress before I try to write. I have a folder with things I've written before which I'm proud of and want to emulate - sometimes I read through them when I sit down to write.  I have an old letter opener that looks like a dagger, and I brought it to high school once to recite Hamlet. I'll fiddle with it when I'm trying to think.

I have books.  Those that I'll flip through when I want to emulate their style. Those that I'll flip through when I otherwise think I'm not good enough. Those that I'll flip through to remember writing is fun. One author that I'll flip through because he's outside the box and makes me think of new ideas.

I recently picked up Rivendell Radio, when Ankari posted about it.  I also listen to an instrumental channel on Pandora, which I've titled "epic music."

Lastly, the biggest piece of inspiration is to shut everything out and focus. I picked up the "StayFocused" extension for Chrome which lets me block sites and limit time.


----------



## Milton Murphy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, CupofJoe, I attract strange books as well. Most of them are about superstitions, haunts, and other mystical or paranormal experiences. Many of them are off the wall reference books (for example, the "Hippie Dictionary".)

Cheers,
MM


----------



## Milton Murphy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Phil,

Thanks! I've never heard of Chuck Wendig before. ( That's one of those statement where you wonder if you're the only one in the new crowd?  ) After a quick look at his postings, it bears further study.

Cheers,
MM


----------



## Milton Murphy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Scribble,

Yes, I understand that. I was in the same position until I convinced my wife to let me carve out part of our walk in closet. It's huge so I am not cramped but it also abuts our attic. In our typical New Orleans' summers it can be uncomfortable during a sunny day but is OK at night when I use it most. Outside of summer it's pleasant (except for having no windows; I like to look outside.)

Cheers,
MM


----------



## Milton Murphy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Devor. I also flip through things when I'm trying to snag an idea to expand on. I use index cards as bookmarks and jot down notes as I'm reading as well. Thanks for the note about the Chrome extension.

Also a general note for all the posters. The quotes that you tag to your posts are awesome. Yes, I'm a quote guy. 

Cheers,
MM


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Aug 14, 2013)

I share a very tiny office with my writing partner, our tiny dog and our red point Siamese.  Behind me we have 2 floor to ceiling bookshelves of reference books that someday will actually be organized... probably after the next time we move... that is overflowing onto a smaller bookshelf under the window and into our Kindle.  (LOVE the Kindle, if only for the fact that we have NO more bookshelf space!)  At my left elbow is a small bookshelf full of writing reference books, notebook materials with current projects waiting to be transcribed into the computer, a small light saber, and two large cork boards with cartoons and postcards and maps and inspirational notes from friends tacked to it.  I have a large peacock feather hanging from a paper lantern and little resin dragons and a very tiny elephant.  I have two HUGE pens jars filled with expensive pens (I am a pen snob).  For thinking, I have my metal slinky.  The plastic ones won't do - they don't make the slinky noise.

I think the most important things I have for inspiration, though, is the collection of fantasy art work I keep on my computer, and my massive collection of music.  I absolutely cannot write without the right music.  I have carefully compiled playlists for each book in our series, and I'll sometimes play a selection of 5 or 10 songs over and over to keep in the mood I want, which my writing partner suffers through graciously.  I also collect movie soundtracks and musicals because they can carry very intense emotions over long periods of time.


----------



## Chessie (Aug 22, 2013)

^^ Same here. I have gobs of music just right for the mood, and a folder on my desktop of pictures that I use for inspiration in my stories. I'm very visually stimulated so this works well for me. My kitties like to hang out in our computer/meditation room. I also have my altar space with candles and incense, and a huge window with a view into the garden, forests and hills behind our house. Looking out the window helps me relax when I need to just think and not type for a moment.


----------



## Sleepybookworm (Sep 23, 2013)

I just moved so I only have the bookshelf full of sketch, drawing, writing, and random language books up. Normally there is a display stand full of figurines and nick knacks I pick up when traveling somewhere I haven't been before on the right side of my desk. To complete my space I usually have a costumed picture of me and my friend that we take every year at the fair which we missed for the first time


----------



## DameiThiessen (Oct 5, 2013)

Astrology. D: It has become an obsession of mine, and it's all over my story now. I have two books that I love sitting on my bookshelf by my couch where I do all my writing.

Also I've been playing around with symbolism a lot since I got a Signs & Symbols book. For example, my main antagonist is a queen and symbolically represents the moon. So I've been playing around with different things relating to Artemis, matriarchies, and the moon itself and putting them into the culture surrounding her.


----------

